# Kantal Wire 28 G



## andro (10/4/14)

I ve bougth 20 mt . If somebody in cape town want to try doing some coils and not fork out a shipping cost for a meter only . I decide to give away 5 meters free to 5 people in cape town they want to try ( one meter each) . Only condition need to come to canal walk and fetch it from the shop where i work . Let me know if anybody interested

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

I'll buy 5 metres thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andro (10/4/14)

RezaD said:


> I'll buy 5 metres thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not selling . Just let me know when you can come to canal walk and fetch it and i can give you one for free. If nobody else interested in the next few days you can have the rest if not is to let people try .


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

hmmm, 5 metres to 5 people is 25 metres, from a 20 metre roll?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Great attitude @andro! You rock 

This forum is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (10/4/14)

I meant 1 meter to five people is 5 meters


----------



## andro (10/4/14)

denizenx said:


> hmmm, 5 metres to 5 people is 25 metres, from a 20 metre roll?


Just edited


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

lol!!!!!!! I think @denizenx was just pulling your leg!!!! 

Anyhat thanks I appreciate the meter....will collect....what shop are you in?

BTW - I have been hunting for some kanthal for a while.... where did you buy it? (I need some 30 g as well)


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

no, today my reading comprehension skills are a wee bit not so good. if it can be read wrong, that's how i'll read it. well done andro, great initiative to get the peeps coiling


----------



## andro (10/4/14)

RezaD said:


> lol!!!!!!! I think @denizenx was just pulling your leg!!!!
> 
> Anyhat thanks I appreciate the meter....will collect....what shop are you in?
> 
> BTW - I have been hunting for some kanthal for a while.... where did you buy it? (I need some 30 g as well)


Shop 480 wildfire tattoo. 
Got it from skybluevaping . I think that we can combine some order sometime and share the shipping cost or maybe if is big enough will be free .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

Hey guys this is where we are ordering from and it's cheaper http://www.industrialalloys.co.za/ Speak to Nicolette.


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

andro said:


> Shop 480 wildfire tattoo.
> Got it from skybluevaping . I think that we can combine some order sometime and share the shipping cost or maybe if is big enough will be free .



Wish I could give you a medal.....and the combined order is an awesome idea........the only thing is last time I checked almost everything I was interested in was listed as "out of stock". Is this accurate?

Thanks again


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hey guys this is where we are ordering from and it's cheaper http://www.industrialalloys.co.za/ Speak to Nicolette.



You also deserve a medal.....jolly good of you. Did they just post it to you?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

@RezaD Yebo... We can also buy it by the kilo. lol


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

can i also get a metre please?


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Riaz said:


> can i also get a metre please?


Off course . Same deal . Just come to canal walk sometime. I will leave it with the receptionist anyway from today so you can go there from 9 am to 9 pm . I normally stay there from 1 pm to 8 pm myself


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

thanks @andro 

ill try and make a turn over the weekend.

what do i say when to get to the shop?


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Just ask for me over the weekend . I will be there sat and sun from 9.30 am until 7 pm at least or later .


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

andro said:


> Just ask for me over the weekend . I will be there sat and sun from 9.30 am until 7 pm at least or later .



will do


----------



## andro (17/4/14)

Only 2 people intersted so will be 2.5 mt each .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

will you be at the shop over the weekend?


----------



## andro (17/4/14)

Sat all day and sun until 3 pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

ok thanks

ill try and make a turn on saturday buddy


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

I'll make a turn too...thanks


----------



## RezaD (19/4/14)

Thanks a million andro....really dissapointed I missed you....I collected both mine and Riaz. Noob paying it forward. ...Thanks again. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (19/4/14)

No problem enjoy . Im sure we will meet sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theturtle (20/4/14)

Hi Zeki you are the boss!!! I am a new vaper and got fully into DIY. I have been searching for kanthan and nobody knows what I am talking about. Was going to order online cos most of the places that stock it are in Cape Town and I am in JHB, so industrial alloys is not far from me. Thaaaaaanx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

